# Super Christmas Ham!



## Gomer1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been talking and bugging Larry quite a bit about his Thanksgiving Ham because I want to do one for Christmas. I was originally going to just have 1 friend over but once word got out well, the guest list has reached 15 people now!

So I really slacked off on getting a Ready Cook ham.. Long story: I went out to a few grocery stores and all they had were some shotty fully cooked hams. I was losing my mind. I went home and started searching the internet for ready cook hams trying to find them locally, calling butchers whatever I could think of. Eventually I figured out they are "Country Hams" and (as Larry had cooked) Smithfield seemed to be the best.

I didn't think I had much of a chance of finding a Smithfield with so little notice so I set my sites on just *any* country ham (maybe 2 depending on the weight). I searched online more and more and found a thread somewhere w/ a guy looking for one in California (I am in Seattle Washington) so I figured I would see if any of the suggestions existed here as well since they were close..

The only place that was around here was Ranch 99 Market, an Asian grocery chain. The person said they sometimes have half Country Hams. Being desperate I was willing to settle for half hams. I drove out to the Ranch 99 Market (I didn't want to call I have a horrid time understanding foreign people on the phone, I did my last job interview w/ a Bosnian and I just said yes to everything, I have been working for them for almost a year and a half now hehe).

So I enter the store and I don't see a single ham in the place. I look on the counter and there are some picnic cuts in some fancy bags. Then I look all the way left and there she was, 19 lbs or sweet sweet pig. Not only did I find my country ham but it was a Smithfield! I bought it right away and took her home. I have been reading up on how to prepare and cook it.

So I am super excited for my biggest cook and to have such a great piece of meat to work with! More pics as she gets going. Sorry for such a long post!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2007)

Greg....................don't panic................but.............................um....................that's not the right kind of ham............but we can make it work.  Country hams are delicious, a true Southern treat, however they are salt cured.  Meaning, they are super salty and you WILL need to soak that ham for 24-36 hours (36 hours for less salty taste) in cold water in the refridgerator, changing the water every 12 hours or so.  Otherwise it will be too salty to eat.  Before soakin you will need to take a brush and scrub the mold off of the ham.  This is perfectly normal for country hams and is not harmful whatsoever.  If you do not want to go through the scrubbing/soaking process, there's another option.  You can take the ham to the butcher and have him slice it up for you into ham steaks (he'll slice directly through the bone), which in the end will be much easier to soak  the individual pieces when you are ready to cook them.  These are great for breakfasts as well as seasoning beans and soups.   And then you can search again for a "Ready Cook" ham.  

I'm not suggesting you do the latter, YOU can make that country ham perfectly if you're willing to go through the scrubbing/soaking process.  If you go ahead and do this after you have soaked and scrubbed, cook according to our plan.  A ham that big is going to carry over a good amount of temperature once you pull it off.  You want the internal temperature to be 160*, so pull it off the smoker around 153*.  Good luck, that ham is gonna be good and worth the effort in the end!!!!


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 22, 2007)

Larry is right.  What you have is the "gold standard" of country hams: old-style, long-shank, dry cured for a minimum of 6 months. Cooking it the right way is a little complicated, but the result will be worth it.  After you cook it, slice it paper-thin and serve it with home-made biscuits... well, that's what I would do.   :P   And, like Larry said, don't worry about any mold on the ham. I once visited a small ham curing operation in Virginia where the owner showed me two hams his father had cured 50 years previously - still good, and I would have jumped at the chance for a sample.  The owner told me one ham was his "show ham", and a few slices would be removed from time to time to enter into competitions.  The other he was saving to serve at his daughter's wedding reception, if she ever got married.  I was tempted to ask him for an early invitation...


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Larrys: 

Thanks a ton for the tips.

Larry Wolfe:
I had looked up the information about the soaking and the mold and I am damn ready to take it head on! I am really hoping to give everyone the best ham they have had. I honestly could not find any other ham that was not fully cooked and I am glad this seems perfect.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 22, 2007)

Is this thread for real?  I'm sorry, but, anything with mold on it goes in the trash...not my smoker!  Just wondering...this whole thing sounds fishy to me...but maybe I'm a tad aloof!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Is this thread for real?  I'm sorry, but, anything with mold on it goes in the trash...not my smoker!  Just wondering...this whole thing sounds fishy to me...but maybe I'm a tad aloof!


*
Kinda like when your Grandma used to just pinch off the mold
on the bread and then make you a sandwich anyways?? and truely
expect you to eat it? :?  

Oh wait..... I hope that wasn't just my Grandma!!! :roll: *


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Is this thread for real?  I'm sorry, but, anything with mold on it goes in the trash...not my smoker!  Just wondering...this whole thing sounds fishy to me...but maybe I'm a tad aloof!



Not aloof. Just too far north to have had any experience with country hams.  Here's some enlightenment: http://www.vapeanuts.com/virginia-ham-faq.html

Just don't follow their advice about browning the ham in a 40-degree oven. I'm pretty sure they meant to say "400".


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Is this thread for real?  I'm sorry, but, anything with mold on it goes in the trash...not my smoker!  Just wondering...this whole thing sounds fishy to me...but maybe I'm a tad aloof!


Mold is a key ing in a lot of dry cured thing...parma ham, some salami


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok...just checking...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 22, 2007)

while I'm still not sold on this being a real thread, yes
mold is normal.

I remember my fake uncle taking me out to the barn,
grabbing a machete and whacking salty mold off a ham
that was hanging from the rafters.  I told him I would not
eat that, but the next morning I sure did...made fabulous
red eye gravy.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh yeah..Not All mold is good mold...


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is super super real and I am very excited to be making my moldy ham.  That said you scrub off all the mold before you even soak it to get the salt out, it is supposed to be some really good ham and I cannot wait!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh yeah it will be a super good ham....The dry cure extracts the moisture and just leaves ham  ..keep us posted.


----------



## cleglue (Dec 22, 2007)

I love country ham.  I have some in the refrigerator for Christmas morning.  I'll have biscuits also.  Be prepared to drink a lot of water the rest of the day after eating country ham.

I get mine from this place (Phillip Brothers County Ham) because it is located right here where I live...the small town of Asheboro, NC.  There used to be another place Yates Country Ham but they went out of business a few years ago.

http://www.phillipsbrotherscountryhams.com/


Good luck.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2007)

Not sure why you guys wouldn't think this post is real, but as far as I know it is.............  Anyways to the important stuff, Greg how is the ham coming along??  Soaking in cold water yet??  I LOVE your attitude to hit the challenge head on!!!!  You have my respect!!!


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Tonight I am going to buy a hacksaw to cut off some at the shank, right now it is just too long, I bought a stiff brush to clean off all the mold no one believes in, there will be TONS of pics of the mold and all for everyone. I also am going to give my cooler a good cleaning tonight. Since I am not cooking till tuesday I figured I would start the soak tomorrow and thanks Larry!


----------



## Unity (Dec 22, 2007)

A guy on the motorcycle board where I hang out told me that Calhoun Hams in Culpeper VA makes some darn good hams. They're about 2 yrs old when sold. 

--John  8)


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 23, 2007)

What kind of woods are good? I only have Hickory at the moment, the store here has some apple firewood I could cut up, and I ordered maple and cherry but I am not sure it will get here in time.

Any suggestions on where to find wood locally?

Thanks guys.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> What kind of woods are good? I only have Hickory at the moment, the store here has some apple firewood I could cut up, and I ordered maple and cherry but I am not sure it will get here in time.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to find wood locally?
> 
> Thanks guys.



Hickory and ham are made for each other!!  If you get some apple, it won't hurt to mix in a couple pieces too!  I can't wait to see the pic's and the progress!!!  

Greg make sure you have plenty of ice in the cooler, you want to keep the ham as cold (around 34*) as you can when soaking.  In case your curious as to why, because when you bought the ham and it was just sitting out with no refridgeration.........well the ham was dry and cured which prevents bacteria growth.  Once you reintroduce moisture to it then you're opening the door for bacteria growth  That's why once you start soaking you must keep it cold!  You may or may not have already known this, but i just wanted to bring it up just in case.


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Larry, I had no idea I will get some ice while I am out today for sure!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2007)

Gomer said:
			
		

> Thanks Larry, I had no idea I will get some ice while I am out today for sure!



I just saved your life!! You owe me!!      Just kidding!  Take pic's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 23, 2007)

A friend of mine is on his way over to see the unveiling of the ham! He won't be in town for christmas so he told me i had to let him come over and take the pics of my scrubbing and sawing away at the ham hehe. Pics soon!


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here you go folks


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 23, 2007)

And More:

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="400" height="302" data="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=449959&server=www.vimeo.com&fullscreen=1&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=01AAEA">	<param name="quality" value="best">	<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true">	<param name="scale" value="showAll">	<param name="movie" value="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=449959&server=www.vimeo.com&fullscreen=1&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=01AAEA"></object>


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks good...real good.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2007)

Greg please tell me you kept the ham bone you cut off????  That's fantastic for beans and soups.


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Larry, 

I threw it in the bin.

j/k

It went into a bag and sealed by the FoodSaver and right into the freezer, you'll have to tell me what to do w/ it another day


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 23, 2007)

Post the video...don't worry about the swearing...


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the support everyone, I am really excited about this dinner, right now the guest list is at a sure 11 people possibly 2 more may come.

Heres what I am making if anyone is curious:
Ham with Larry's glaze.
Harvard Beets
Asparagus
Au Gratin Potatoes
Homemade Dinner Rolls
Sweet Potato Casserole

Someone else is making some desert and (presumably) some salad or something... 

If anyone has any suggestions or anything they are more than welcome nothing is quite in stone yet, though tomorrow I am going to start prepping some of the food.


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok, my guest list just jumped another 3 people. The official count is now 14 guests for sure. Is this ham going to be enough meat for everyone (one person is a vegetarian). Man this dinner just keeps getting bigger.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2007)

Gomer, looks like your off to a great start. Larry is a genius around here sometimes!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Gomer, looks like your off to a great start. *Larry is a genius around here sometimes*!



What do you want?


----------



## john a (Dec 24, 2007)

Looking mighty good, y'all are gonna have a feast.


----------



## Unity (Dec 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":32uiqt3h]Gomer, looks like your off to a great start. *Larry is a genius around here sometimes*!



What do you want?  [/quote:32uiqt3h]
If you ask me, that'd ought to be worth at least a jar of WRB, you brilliant, brilliant man.   

--John  8)


----------



## Larry D. (Dec 24, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ask me, that'd ought to be worth at least a jar of WRB, you brilliant, brilliant man.   

--John  8)[/quote:2cc9iqk8]

He lost his shot at the WRB when he put that "sometimes" in.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ask me, that'd ought to be worth at least a jar of WRB, you brilliant, brilliant man.   

--John  8)[/quote:1vukln2u]

He lost his shot at the WRB when he put that "sometimes" in.  [/quote:1vukln2u]

Ding Ding Ding, we have a winner!!!


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Larry, or anyone else:

Any suggestions for trimming this beast?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2007)

Just trying to let the bigheaded guy feel a little good this holiday season. Screw him!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Just trying to let the bigheaded guy feel a little good this holiday season. Screw him!



I love you Nick!

Gomer where are the pic's??  Are you changing the water every 12 hours???


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 25, 2007)

I am West Coast Larry, just woke up 4am now I have to drag my WSM and a bunch of food/equipment to my friends. My Blazer is literally filled to the top, I am taking off now. If you can think of anything as far as trimming the ham let me know. The camera is packed! So I will have pics. Fatties, Egg in a basket and hash browns for breakfast today too!


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2007)

So, where's the finished pic?  No pics = no ham.


----------



## Gomer1 (Dec 26, 2007)

So, I messed up on the ham. I didn't trim it until well well well into the cook, I didn't know what I needed to do and finally I looked something up on the web and found out I should have taken the skin off and the fat down and all this.. I did do it though and then I scored the fat. Got the glaze on, then maybe had a few drinks. I am not sure there is a finished pic honestly.. I was well into the drinks and being rushed to deliver the food to the table. I do have lots of sliced ham that I can take pictures of. I think there is a picture or 2 of me trimming the skin and that late into the cook.

On a up note I was (literally) applauded when I finally got to sit down to dinner and the 2 vegetarians that showed up even had a taste of my ham. Other than the ham I think the biggest hit was the Candied Sweet Potato Casserole. I really feel bad for the people that made/brought desert because I don't think anyone had any room left.

Oh I did 2 beer can chickens as well and I hear they were really juicy and good. No idea myself I am allergic to the birds.

I am at work right now I will post some pictures of what I do have when I get my camera (it is still at the house I did the cooking at) and I will get the pictures my friends took w/ their cameras.


----------

